# stupid camelbak questions



## hagar (Oct 3, 2005)

okay these are probably the stupidest questions posted on this forum, but man i gotta ask.

i went to the bike shop today and they had a small camelbak for cheap, the kind which holds water only and nothing else. i bought one and ordered a larger one too.

i come home, check the one i bought and the first thing that comes to mind is that the drinking tube is too long. the way i had it figured was (i saw a camelbak for the first time today) that the hose would end thereabouts your shoulder so you just turn your head, find the bite valve with your mouth and drink. but this tube is too long for that, so i'll probably have to pick up the hose with my hand and then sip. eh. wtf. thats really no better than reaching for a bottle. also, wouldnt the tube bother me when i ride? could i cut it? what do you guys do?

second thing, and this is where you guys are really gonna make fun of me, how the hell do you drink from it? i filled the pack/bladder with water, pulled the cap off the bite valve (and sort of broke it, oops), bit the bite valve and sucked, but no water man. and then i proceeded to make all sorts of chews and gnaws and gnashes on the bite valve but the damn thing just wont give. what the heck am i supposed to do to get a hole on that valve? i read on some thread here that you are not supposed to pierce a hole with a knife or something but simply bite it and it would give. but that is not happening. so what do i do?

sheesh. i always been inclined to believe that i was pretty much of a fool but tonights experience has been evidence too convincing to stomach


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

hagar said:


> i come home, check the one i bought and the first thing that comes to mind is that the drinking tube is too long. the way i had it figured was (i saw a camelbak for the first time today) that the hose would end thereabouts your shoulder so you just turn your head, find the bite valve with your mouth and drink. but this tube is too long for that, so i'll probably have to pick up the hose with my hand and then sip. eh. wtf. thats really no better than reaching for a bottle. also, wouldnt the tube bother me when i ride? could i cut it? what do you guys do?


 Just leave it as is. It's pretty quick to just grab the tube and put the bite valve in your mouth. IMNSHO...much quicker and safer than getting your water bottle out of the cage. Every now and then my bite valve would bump into my right knee when it's in the 12'oclock position, but not to the point where it ruins a ride.



> second thing, and this is where you guys are really gonna make fun of me, how the hell do you drink from it? i filled the pack/bladder with water, pulled the cap off the bite valve (and sort of broke it, oops), bit the bite valve and sucked, but no water man. and then i proceeded to make all sorts of chews and gnaws and gnashes on the bite valve but the damn thing just wont give. what the heck am i supposed to do to get a hole on that valve? i read on some thread here that you are not supposed to pierce a hole with a knife or something but simply bite it and it would give. but that is not happening. so what do i do?


 Does your bite valve have some sort of flow lock on there (to prevent accidental spillage)? It is possible that it is locked right now and all you have to do is unlock it.


----------



## Trabso (Sep 21, 2005)

Are you for real?
If you can't figure out how to use a Camel Bak then maybe you shouldn't be cycling. 
My 3 year old figured out how to drink out of one.


----------



## Arkon (Apr 27, 2004)

You can cut that hose to any length you want. I always take about 8-10" off mine. Not to where i turn my head and it's there, but about 4" past that. I don't like it hanging low.

I've had bite valves that did not want to open on there own and i took a knife and made a small incision halfway across the head. But make sure to check the on/off valve like stated earlier if you have one.

Don't be afraid to customize stuff to fit you.


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

hagar said:


> i filled the pack/bladder with water, pulled the cap off the bite valve (and sort of broke it, oops), bit the bite valve and sucked, but no water man.


I've only ever had to buy one bladder (the first one that came with my Camelbak), but as I remember the first time I filled it up and closed the lid, I was unable to draw any water from the bit. I undid the lid and tried again and then it was fine after that. There might be some cases when brand new where there's a vaccuum going on. Try that. Before you try that though, with the bladder empty try biting the bit and blowing through the tube to make sure it's a clear passage.

-p


----------



## nmba guy (Jul 28, 2005)

camelbak also makes a little clip that goes on you pack strap that holds the tube in place along the strap. they also make a "director" that insulates the tube and you can bend it to the position you want and it stays there.
and are you sure you dont have the bladder in upside down? the discharge needs to be at the bottom of the pack (sorry for sounding like mr obvious)


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

rkonindustry said:


> ...I've had bite valves that did not want to open on there own and i took a knife and made a small incision halfway across the head...


If you read the instructions, CB warns against cutting the bite valve. Cut it and it may dribble. Just roll it between your fingers until the slit breaks opens.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

I just tuck any extra hose back into the pack. There are times you may need it to be longer.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

shiggy said:


> I just tuck any extra hose back into the pack. There are times you may need it to be longer.


True! On a fully filled camelbak the hose will be a few inches shorter anyway. You should be able to stuff another few inches inside, and that will give you a hose that barely reaches your mouth.

Secondly, the little yellow lever on the bite end needs to be flush with the valve in order to let the water flow.

Lastly, there is no such word as "stupidest". It is "most stupid".


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

hagar said:


> okay these are probably the stupidest questions posted on this forum, but man i gotta ask.
> 
> i went to the bike shop today and they had a small camelbak for cheap, the kind which holds water only and nothing else. i bought one and ordered a larger one too.
> 
> ...


Me thinks that using a CamalBak might be a bit much for you, you might want to stick to water bottles....maybe even stop at the creek and lap like a dog .

But seriously...grabbing the hose and popping it into your mouth ain't that big a deal, it only takes your hands off the bars for a second. You'l probably want to get past that steep rocky technical section to quench your thirst though....udderwise you might end up eating dirt for lunch.

Maybe the shut off valve on your bite valve is shut off? (if it has one) Maybe the hose is kinked? If all else fails, keep chawing on the valve til it falls apart...you'll get some water out of there eventually:madman: .


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

There are no stupid questions....only stupid askers.


----------



## hagar (Oct 3, 2005)

eh. i knew i was bound for some flak on this one..

anyway. maybe i should've mentioned that the 'camelbak' is not the company CamelBak but a local generic hydration pack here that most bikeshops here in thailand keep because its cheaper and supposedly "as good as the camelbak". i guess not. anyway, im sorry, i guess using the term 'hydration pack' would have made things a little clearer.

there is a safety push/pull on/off thing on the bite valve, but ive obviously had that on the on position while trying to drink. (heck i tried even in the off position eventually )

maybe for this company you gotta make a hole yourself. though that does seem a little risky because that might induce leaking. i would call the bike shop and ask them but its tough to communicate with them over the phone as i dont speak fluent thai.

about the lengthy hose, well it was a hypothetical question, i just got it last night and so obviously have not ridden with it yet. so i was just wondering if you guys run yours lengthy or cut it. cuz it does seem it would be interferering. thats all.

anyway, i will try get a picture of the pack up. in the mean time, have any of you guys run generic company packs where you have had to actually make a hole on the bite valve to sip from?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

hagar said:


> eh. i knew i was bound for some flak on this one..
> 
> anyway. maybe i should've mentioned that the 'camelbak' is not the company CamelBak but a local generic hydration pack here that most bikeshops here in thailand keep because its cheaper and supposedly "as good as the camelbak". i guess not. anyway, im sorry, i guess using the term 'hydration pack' would have made things a little clearer.
> 
> ...


I have yet to find a bite valve that I like as well as the Camelbak (brand) valve. I use the CB (brand) valve on all of my non-CB systems.


----------



## The_rydster (Sep 27, 2006)

Buy a proper Camelbak not a cheapo clone. Sounds like the valve is faulty. With a _real_ Camelbak if you pinch open the slit/eye water will drain out without sucking, assuming the bladder is higher than the valve. There is also a master valve to prevent unwanted discharge 

If you get a proper Camelbak and still cannot figure it out then you are one dumb f&#%er.


----------



## mayan (Jul 7, 2006)

This may sound really obvious, so ignore if i'm wrong, but is it possible that you have the bladder in upside down? 
The baldder should be positioned so that the tube enters the bladder at the arse end, rather than the head end (with your pack on your back), this will allow gravity to feed liquid down into the tube. 
That would possibly explain (a) why the tube is so long and (b) why you cant get any liquid out.


----------



## hagar (Oct 3, 2005)

hey. the bladder was on right side up, but yep, went to the lbs, it was a faulty valve. man. honestly, that is a HUGE relief cuz i was beginning to doubt whatever little intelligence i thought i had back there.  

anyway, lbs took it back, got myself a real deal camelbak, and yes, it was NOT a problem to get the bite valve to open up this time.  i also ordered a larger one so i can pack some tools, this one has no pockets. should be getting it soon. thanks for all your help, though i gotta admit for a little while back there i wished i had never started this thread.  


ps- i still think the damn hose is too long, even with the new one. :skep:


----------



## LX302 (Sep 23, 2005)

hagar said:


> ps- i still think the damn hose is too long, even with the new one. :skep:


Like others have posted, you can cut the tube to the length you want or push the extra hose back in to the pack.


----------

